# newest linux?



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

im new to linux and wanted to try it with my new build and i wanted to know what is the newest and what is the best version of linux? where can i get it?

will a lot of programs that work with windows not wotk with linux?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

For someone new to linux, I would say Mandrake would be the best. I think they are up to 10 or something like that now.

As far as getting windows programs you work, you would need an emulator like wine. I'm sure some of our more linux experts can help out better about that though.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and thank you for your inquiry regarding Linux. Seems there's been a little flury over this the past week or so. It's rewarding to get to be part of it. I'm a Mandrake user, and have been near 2 years now. You're welcomed to look at some of the other threads for information. Here is one such thread. http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=30613
You ask, "where can I get Linux?" Many of the various Linux distributions are available for free download here: http://linuxiso.org/index.php 
The page this refers to also contains an introduction to Linux, that I hope you will find helpful. As for applications, if you would indicate what applications you may want/need to run, we can get more specific, or if you just have questions, please ask.

Add-in: here's another thread for you. http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=31659

One more, I had to hunt tihs one. http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=31442


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

well i would need to run Microsoft word, America Online, Firefox, Mcafee firewall and viruscan, itunes, limewire, Ad-aware, spyguard, spyblaster, everest, and some others. would all i have to do is have windows already installed and then just download mandrake 10.0 and then when i boot up would it ask me wether i would like to boot from linux or windows? thanks for all your help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

dav2b3 said:


> well i would need to run Microsoft word, America Online, Firefox, Mcafee firewall and viruscan, itunes, limewire, Ad-aware, spyguard, spyblaster, everest, and some others. would all i have to do is have windows already installed and then just download mandrake 10.0 and then when i boot up would it ask me wether i would like to boot from linux or windows? thanks for all your help.


I see you are a bit overwhelmed. I'll try to clear some of this up. You should be able to use Open Office to manage any word documents http://www.openoffice.org it's free software that mimics M$ Office in many ways. There's even a version made for windoze. AOL I can't help you with, as I don't have a membership. So I'm not aware of AOL support for Linux users. Firefox Browser=no problem there's a Linux version, I think was developed before the windoze version was. Linux has no need for McAfee, viruscan, spyguard, spyblaster, oe even Ad-aware, as spyware doesn't invade Linux as it does other systems. itunes may run directly under Linux, but I don't know as I have no experience with it. Likewise with everest and limewire. Your last question regards "Dual booting", this is possible, we'll need to get into that deeper later on. You will need to download the ISO files to a folder on your drive and then burn the files to CD to install from. Detailed instructions at the Linuxiso.org website.


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks for all your help, i understand more now.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I took a look to see what everest and limewire consist of. I see that limewire does have support for Linux, if that helps. I'm still not sure of the value of everest, but I see it is windoze only.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

AOL does not support Linux at this time. And most Linux users won't be caught dead using AOL.  However, Linspire http://www.linspire.com aparently has made a Linux version of AOL, but I think you'd need to buy Linspire in order to use it. 

The last I saw, iTunes doesn't work on Linux natively. But it should work under Crossover Office. 

You said "everest". Are you talking about the game EverQuest? If so, EverQuest 1 works by using Cedega http://www.transgaming.com. EverQuest 2 is barely working at this time. If you didn't mean EverQuest, then I'm not sure what program you're talking about.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Skie said:


> You said "everest". Are you talking about the game EverQuest? If so, EverQuest 1 works by using Cedega http://www.transgaming.com. EverQuest 2 is barely working at this time. If you didn't mean EverQuest, then I'm not sure what program you're talking about.


I googled "everest" and besides it being a really big rock, I found a windoze 
system browser or hardware browser. Not anything that you need for linux. Think there were other matches, "need more input".


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

batty_professor said:


> I googled "everest" and besides it being a really big rock, I found a windoze
> system browser or hardware browser. Not anything that you need for linux. Think there were other matches, "need more input".


"Really big rock" is an understatment! -razz:


----------



## XunilNewb (Jan 13, 2005)

*Everest Shmeverest*

Where I live there is a Glazier company called Everest... They make windows, geddit.

:laugh:

btw, If you have a 3G ipod you caould always install cuLinux, say goodbye to itunes.


----------

